# Hair length preference...guys opinion



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

I have always been under the impression that most guys prefer long hair. I have very long dark blonde wavy hair with lighter blonde highlights (like at least halfway down my back long, and I just trimmed it)

Now with two kids this hair is not easy to maintain, but I have always had long hair and prefer it as does my husband.

Here is question... do most men prefer long hair or is this really an individual prefrence. And secondly, do you feel that at some point most women should cut their hair shorter due to age?

I am 38 and starting to think, am I getting too old for really long hair? Do most husband expect their wives to eventually get a shorter cut as they get older? I hope not, I like long.

Just curious as my husband always takes a neutral "its your hair, you decide" approach.


----------



## julia71 (Oct 25, 2010)

Honestly? I've never cut my hair based on what my current boyfriend/husband thinks. I do it based on what I think would look good on me and what I want. But, that's just me.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My husband likes long hair and yes that is important to me. I'll be 46 this weekend and my hair is still long.


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

julia71 said:


> Honestly? I've never cut my hair based on what my current boyfriend/husband thinks. I do it based on what I think would look good on me and what I want. But, that's just me.


I do same, but do you think most people with long hair are expected to cut it shorter as they get older?

He takes my opinion with his hair, I like it real short (like clipper short) and when I first met him it was longer and I took no notice of him, when I ran into him again after he buzzed it I noticed him right away, and prefered it stay that way, which it has.
I think some people (mostly women) think as they get older they should cut it shorter or look like they are desperately holding onto their youth. LOL

I will untimately do as I see fit I guess, but he is too sweet to sway my decision either way and was just wondering if most men prefered long would still prefer long when their wives were older or if they too viewed it as a "younger" look.


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

Mavash. said:


> My husband likes long hair and yes that is important to me. I'll be 46 this weekend and my hair is still long.


Good to hear your hubby still prefers it.:smthumbup:
I have nothng against short hair, but it doesn't fit my face shape, I am afraid I would look to "masculine" with short hair.

But, also don't want to look silly with long hair at an older age.

(just starting to notice gray coming through pretty good that is why I started thinking of this lol, rigth now it mixes in with highlights)


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Haha I love how the thread asks for guys opinions yet we're all ladies responding.

My exH loved me with long hair. I haven't cut my hair short in eons. It's prob to the middle of my mid-upper back. I once cut my hair "boy short" and cried and cried and cried.  I used to wear it in a bob but I prefer it long.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

reset button said:


> I think some people (*mostly* *women*) think as they get older they should cut it shorter or look like they are desperately holding onto their youth.


This sentence is key. It's mostly WOMEN who make up these silly rules. I'm not trying to hold onto my youth - I'm well aware of how old I am and I'm not ashamed of it. I will wear what I want, wear my hair the way I like, and I don't care what 'other women' think. I do however care what my husband thinks and he doesn't have to say a word I can read it all over his face how he feels about my 'look'. I know what he likes and what he doesn't.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

reset button said:


> (just starting to notice gray coming through pretty good that is why I started thinking of this lol, rigth now it mixes in with highlights)


Thats what hair color is for. 

I've been coloring my hair for years now. It's gorgeous!! I have great hair.


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes down to your ass long the longer the better


----------



## reset button (Mar 14, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> Yes down to your ass long the longer the better


Yes.. it is well on its way to that length. He says long hair gets all messy and sexy during.. ahem.

Problem is when riding bike I have to braid it or I have a mess. I am assuming by your comment and photo your wife may have same issue. Ponytail doesn't cut it when pony tail is still over a foot long, still gets tangles. what does you wife do?


----------



## whatsup (May 7, 2012)

long hair is nice but recently i've been taken in by the pixie cut


----------



## Anubis (Jul 12, 2011)

I've always had a preference for long hair on a girl, dating back to about when I was 5. :smthumbup:

I had heard somewhere that it's a sign of estrogen production and a cue for fertility though I don't have a citation. In any event, it is a very feminine trait and lots of guys I've known want their women that way. 

One thing I don't mind, and actually think is nice, is when a woman with long hair doesn't fear it getting grey and doesn't need to color it as she gets older. (All of our grey hairs to date have been blamed on the kids :rofl: )


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

reset button said:


> Yes.. it is well on its way to that length. He says long hair gets all messy and sexy during.. ahem.
> 
> Problem is when riding bike I have to braid it or I have a mess. I am assuming by your comment and photo your wife may have same issue. Ponytail doesn't cut it when pony tail is still over a foot long, still gets tangles. what does you wife do?


She will put it up with a clip and use a hat or baseball cap when exercising


----------



## FormerNiceGuy (Feb 13, 2012)

I could not care less. 

My wife has long, beautiful hair, but would be gorgeous to me bald. 

I saw a women yesterday with something close to a crew cut and she looked fantastic. She gave me a wonderful smile and looked super confident and peaceful. I thought it was cool!

Its all good baby - own it!


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

My basic preference is longer but there are a few variables - face type being the biggest. On some (few) women shorter hair looks good. The other is maintenance. My wife has had hair long enough that it had to have it's own time scheduled - I like it but when it starts impacting how and when we do things time for it to be a little shorter. Currently she has a really good compromise - long enough to still be sexy, short enough to "blow and go" so to speak.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Anything other than bald....
Seriously, I've seen buzz cuts on certain women that look 'hot'. It all just sort of depends on the complete 'package'. Think of the hair as an accessory: Some things work together, some don't.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I married my husband when I had short hair although he does prefer long hair. In the last few years I've grown my hair and it's very long. I'm the same age as you, but I don't ever see myself with short hair. This pleases my husband. I still go in and have it foiled and trimmed to look nice. In fact I have a hair appointment in 2 days to have it done. I've noticed it takes a lot more conditioner balm and I use hair oil to keep it healthy since I no longer have it cut every 6 weeks. The price you pay to have long hair. Unfortunately the foils take the much needed moisture out.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

H was always trying to get me to cut my hair shorter but resisted - now I'm gonna grow it as looooooong as I can!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

A lady's hair is primarily there for her self-esteem in making herself feel attractive, sexy, and wanted. I'd leave that up to her. I'd only really care if she came back from the beauty shop looking greatly like the old Sinead O'Connor!


----------



## gav (Nov 13, 2011)

LONG hair.

Wife and I had a conversation recently about shorter hair on older women.

I just don't buy it  Stick with long hair for me, thanks...


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it is largely personal preference, some guys are adamant about long hair. I have seen some gorgeous women with beautiful silky straight hair down to their @ss - it was definitely sexy, even just because it demonstrates some comittment to maintain it. Much longer though and I start thinking they have some mental issues.

OTOH I also love pixie cuts on the right women.

And I like just about everything in between (except "bob length" usually is unappealing, especially if the ends are just dangling there just above the shoulders, looks kinda silly to me, I guess if the tips are curled up its cute)

I think this is the most thought I've ever put into a woman's hairstyle in one sitting.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

Lon said:


> Much longer though and I start thinking they have some mental issues.


:rofl:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

swedish said:


> :rofl:


serious!! lol

I saw a young girl once (maybe 17) with hair to the back of her knees - that must have occupied so much of her time and focus in life. She was cute (I was also around the same age, so its ok for me to say that), but the hair just looked way out of proportion.

I saw an old lady once (maybe 50, but she looked like she didn't take care of her appearance) her hair was down to the back of her knees too, it was black at the tips and grey at the roots, and I think it was all split ends, looked like 15 years of neglect. She was a hippy lady (no make up, wearing a denim skirt that covered her shoes).


----------



## Riven (May 4, 2012)

Interesting thread, good to see some guys comment on it since it's the guys section! LOL


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i prefer longer hair, but some women can pull off the sexy shorter cuts.


----------



## Sara8 (May 2, 2012)

I Have lots of brothers and some like long hair others like short hair. 

It depends on the man, IMO. 

I also think my brothers like it when a woman in her 40s or 50s allows some gray to show through.

Also, some people look good with long hair and others look cuter with pixie hair. 

Farrah fawcet was in her sixties with long hair. She had a youngish figure and look even when older. 

I don't think age matter as much as how it looks....is it well groomed and pretty. 

Even short hair that is not well maintained looks ugly, IMO. 

And, definitely some woman look terrible in short hair because they have square or wide jaws or faces in general. 

Others with tiny faces look weird with long hair.

Estrogen does make hair grow faster, but not necessarily longer. 

I am pretty sure length is determined by genetics and the genetically determined growth phases.

I know one woman who could never grow her thick hair past her shoulders.


----------



## occasionallybaffled (Apr 12, 2012)

reset button said:


> I have always been under the impression that most guys prefer long hair. I have very long dark blonde wavy hair with lighter blonde highlights (like at least halfway down my back long, and I just trimmed it)
> 
> Now with two kids this hair is not easy to maintain, but I have always had long hair and prefer it as does my husband.
> 
> ...


I think most men prefer longer hair, because it looks more feminine.I would try a new look and see if he likes it. If not, let it grow back. There's no harm in trying something new.

I would've sworn that I only liked long hair before my SO cut hers. After though, I could see her neck... it looked healthy, different and kinda spunky. She was sexy in a new way. Change can be good. She's growing it longer now but I wouldn't mind it being short again.


----------



## nachopenguin (Apr 27, 2012)

I also have everything from butt-length to pixie. When I met my husband it was very short, and when we married it was down to my waist. My husband likes it longer. I cut it to about chin length after I had my daughter because it was easier with a grabby baby. I am in the process of growing it longer again, I would like to get it down to my bra strap or so. I'm only doing it for my husband, no other reason. I have really awesome hair (I'm modest, too!) so it looks good at any length.


----------



## rider (Jun 22, 2009)

The ONLY time care about hair is if it takes too long to get ready, or if they do that chubby girl cut where it layers and stops right at the jawbone (curves in), that looks good on no one.


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

I might be in the minority here, but as a general rule, especially for more mature women, I prefer short hair. MY wife has very short hair, pretty much always has, but she has a very pretty face, and blue eyes with dark hair.

You have to admit, there are some women out there who really rock the short do's, like Halle Berry, Helen Mirren, Jamie Lee Curtis, plus I think Demi Moore's crew cut in _G.I. Jane_, and Natalie Portman's buzz cut in _V For Vendetta_ were super hot. I think the woman with short hair has to have the face to pull it off.


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

It all depends on how it looks on the woman. Hairstyles look awesome on some women, terrible on others. My stbx had naturally curly long blonde hair when we met. Other women were always jealous but gues what? She wanted straight hair! She cut it really short when we had kids and I thought it looked great on her. But she let it grow back out despite my pleas.

I LOVE short hair on the right woman. Seeing a sexy neck begging to be kissed is a real turn-on for me. You could put short blonde hair on a fence post and I'd be attracted to it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

BeachGuy said:


> Other women were always jealous but gues what? She wanted straight hair!


I think this is very common, I have pretty thick /bushy hair and I always wished it was "straight"... I envied all those women who could grow it down to thier butts nice & silky. Even looked into straightening it myself for a time but got confused & tired of trying to figure out the process , gave up the idea. 

My husband goes on about my "wild sex hair" all the time, he loves "the look" -it goes kinda haywire...mornings can be pretty entertaining... so what the hell... gotta please the man! I like it a little long, I push it's unruliness to the sides of my face - with hair combs. 

One nice thing about my hair is.. if it isn't cut right, it never seems to show, I have even taken those thinning sheers to it myself... and well... nobody can seem to tell, he says it still looks good.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

Shoulder length or longer is my preference. Highlights are great too.



sigma1299 said:


> ...long enough to still be sexy, short enough to "blow and go" so to speak.


Well you can't beat that can you!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I love long hair, but I also love exposed neck/shoulders

Solution = Hair tied up into ponytail
Result = I get turned on


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LadyFrogFlyAway said:


> Some women really do rock short hair, like you say, keeper, if the face is right for it. I have an acquaintance who has super short hair, almost a man's buzz cut, and it looks fabulous on her. She's gorgeous in it.
> 
> One mistake I think some women make it thinking because their hair is long, the length is all that matters. I see lots of women with that long, down-to-the-butt, uneven ends hippie hair, and it looks good on no woman, imo. Long hair has to be cut and styled well to look good.


:iagree:

I saw a lady the other day, and she was very heavy, probably 5'4 and I bet over 300lbs, but she was wearing very nice clothes and her hair was gorgeous - long and straight, down to her lower back, almost butt length, shaped just perfectly and it was shiny and soft looking, it made her attractive enough for me to notice (even though I'm not into the chub).


----------



## Married in VA (Jan 6, 2012)

I am a long brunette hair type. Although I like blondes (I am one), the brunette color attracts me more. Of course, I would want any future wife/girlfriend to style their hair in a way that they enjoy. They are, after all, stuck with themselves 24/7. 

Short hair = butch = unattractive. My .02$


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I just had 4 inches cut off today and my hair foiled. My hair now goes to the middle of my back. A perfect length and color! I love my hair freshly highlighted.


----------



## sirdano (Dec 30, 2011)

I long hair is grat IMO. Wife is trying to get extensions put in when she comes back from her trip.

Now too long like past the butt you are talking cousin It from the Adams family


----------



## rks1 (Jan 27, 2012)

My husband loves me with long hair. I like long hair too, but my hair is thick and curly and gets really knotted and tangled very easily and is a total pain to manage. I recently donated 10" of my hair to make wigs for kids with cancer. My husband winced when he saw that my hair was the same length as his (this was in February). My mother-in-law was pretty horrified too. I hated my hair cut as well, though was glad to donate it for a good cause. Over the last few months it has grown a bit and is now almost chin length. We are both a lot happier, and he is starting to think my short hair is kinda cute. He gives me an affectionate smile, and is like "you look almost normal now". (Uh, thanks honey... I guess. He's just teasing though, as I can see the love in his eyes.) I think he and I will compromise on a medium length cut for me in the future, where it is long enough, but not that long to keep getting tangled and unmanageable. Conversely, my husband loves to grow his hair out a bit (like past his ears), but I hate that werewolf look and am thrilled when he cuts it short (which he does for me).


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I like longer hair. Just past the shoulders is fine. Any longer and I just seem to get clumsy with her hair. I end up pulling it or leaning on it. So medium long I guess? I don't ever want her to cut it. My wife is on the downhill slide to 50 and still has long beautiful hair. I love it.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I just like a landing strip!


----------

